# Epistaxis packing removal question



## Monsheri (Apr 14, 2016)

So this might be an old question but i still have Doctor's arguing the facts to me- so I humbly ask for help 

My doctor's feel that when a patient comes into the office with a rhino rocket / nasal packaging from a control bleed done else where, that they should be able to bill for the removal of that packing (removal charge included in the placement of the packging). Now I have read that removal would be included in the office visit and that an E/M is all that should be billed. 
But then there is the argument that if they only do a problem focused visit -because all they are doing is the removal- they still are not being conpensated for the time they have the pt sitting in the office (20min plus) waiting to see if they will re-bleed and the time spend explaining the the pt how avoid getting another one. Some of my doctors have come from private practice and said that thye have code 30906 for the removal- being their understanding that this the second time being seen for the nose bleed. From a coder's stand point I know that using 30906 is wrong unless they do an additional control bleed after the packing is removed.
Would it be unreasonable to use 30300- foreign body removal, intranasal;office type procedure?

Any kind of help would be much appreciated- Sorry if this has been adressed before but I just could not find any real answer on this anywhere.

Thanks!


Sheri H
CPC, COC


----------

